# Unknown creature in a box



## bookczarfungi (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is another stupid simple idea I came up with a few years ago and works better than I imagined. I had this toy from childhood. I believe it was called a giggle n rock ball. I found a second one at a garage sale. Simply turn it on (it takes batteries). Place it in a cardboard box a little bigger than the toy and seal the box up. Let the box bounce around on the driveway or other hard surface. You could right "DANGER" or "DO NOT OPEN" all over the box. The ones that giggle are even better because it sounds like muffled cries from inside the box. It bounces for about 30 seconds and then stops and giggles and repeats.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i remember having one of those called a bumble ball, neat idea


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea! Just ordered one from Amazon (_called the Bumble Ball and was a dog toy_). I'm going to do exactly what you said, put it in a box and write caution on it. I will put this at the bottom of the driveway for the little kiddies who are too afraid to go into the haunt. Thanks for the simple idea!

Amazon.com: Cardinal Laboratories Crazy Pet Bumble Ball: Kitchen & Dining



.


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

Great and simple idea Thanks alot!


----------



## SpookyScareyCreepy (Jan 31, 2010)

wow .. nothing like diggin up the OLD and dead --- lol
previous posted date


> 10-25-2008, 09:10 AM


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

I did a Mummy with one in his chest cavity several years back that moved all over the place. It really scared the little kids and finally broke. Love your quick and easy idea.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I used the bumble ball in my coffin last year. It was ok but, the effect just wasn't that scare since it was continual. You could paint it black and stick it in a bush to get it to make noise or into a mummy or something hanging to make it twitch.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I took one of these apart in hopes to make it sound activated. I found out that the mechanics make it impossible to modify. I wish they had a sound activated model. It would be perfect for a MIB if it could be triggered. I have two sitting in a drawer waiting to modified if i can ever figure out how to do it!? 

If you can't find the original one by Ertl anywhere, check you local pet store. I found mine at PetSmart under the name Crazy Dog.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> I took one of these apart in hopes to make it sound activated. I found out that the mechanics make it impossible to modify. I wish they had a sound activated model. It would be perfect for a MIB if it could be triggered. I have two sitting in a drawer waiting to modified if i can ever figure out how to do it!?
> 
> If you can't find the original one by Ertl anywhere, check you local pet store. I found mine at PetSmart under the name Crazy Dog.


Well you could use them to do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uppsbomVvWw


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent! I love the rustling leaves idea! I might have to get a few of these.


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

heading out to the petstore now. awesome ideas


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

You can find a variation of them at Walmart.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

this year I think I'll put one of the bumble balls in my mailbox.

Something like this:
I'll cut a piece of plastic or wood into the tunnel shape of the mail box and spray paint it black. Then I'll put the bumble ball in the back end of the mail box, and slide the plastic/wooden facade into the mailbox concealing the ball. That way if the mailbox was opened, it would appear empty. 

But from there what should I do? Should I make it a MIB and add speakers, or do something else?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Terra said:


> Great idea! Just ordered one from Amazon (_called the Bumble Ball and was a dog toy_). I'm going to do exactly what you said, put it in a box and write caution on it. I will put this at the bottom of the driveway for the little kiddies who are too afraid to go into the haunt. Thanks for the simple idea!
> 
> Amazon.com: Cardinal Laboratories Crazy Pet Bumble Ball: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


Let us know how that worked out?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I work at Pet Smart and I know we sold these things for pets. I can't believe what a wonderfully simple idea that is. Thank you thank you thank you. 

I'm doing my hermit haunt this year (name still to be decided) and I'm wondering if I could cover one of these in some kind of fake fur and throw it in a cage and make it look like some random hairy critter bouncing around in there LOL


----------

